# Darts



## Aberdeen Angus! (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi folks, new on here and going to be moving out to Dubai about September ish and going to be living round about JBR. I play a lot of darts at home and wondered if there is any leagues or competitions for expats etc around that area or in Dubai in general.

Cheers!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Aberdeen Angus! said:


> Hi folks, new on here and going to be moving out to Dubai about September ish and going to be living round about JBR. I play a lot of darts at home and wondered if there is any leagues or competitions for expats etc around that area or in Dubai in general.
> 
> Cheers!


Here you go: dubaidartleague

teuchter


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Here you go: dubaidartleague
> 
> teuchter


Handy if you want to register for the 2006 league!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Handy if you want to register for the 2006 league!


Indeed  I ought to have actually read the page before posting the link!

teuchter


----------



## Aberdeen Angus! (Mar 26, 2012)

Cheers Teuchter, but all evidence of the darts league seems to stop in 2009, not sure if it still around in some format or not.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

At least you get the PDC league live here ever Thursday!! Come on Jackpot!!


----------

